# What is my 96 GT Backwoods worth?



## LarryGallegos (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a 1996 GT Backwoods (purple frame) with limited miles on; has been stored for last few years in climate-controlled garage. Is there any value for a bike like this? I spent close to $600 on this bike new and I am wondering if this frame is worth any dinero (frame is immaculate). I appreciate any help you can give me. Thanks,

Larry


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Not really sure Larry...*

It is just the frame, or complete? Is it all stock?

Try asking these guys at the Vintage/Retro section, they may know more.

Honestly, it may not be wotrth it to part with it, you know?


----------



## LarryGallegos (Feb 4, 2008)

*Correction*

After doing further research, the bike is actually a 95 GT Backwoods with a midnight blue 20" frame. The bike has not been ridden or serviced in the last five years. The frame is in excellent condition. Needs to be serviced along with new tires, seat, etc. I am just trying to figure out if this thing is of any worth to anybody out there.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

AFAIK, this bike isn't worth much more than 50 bucks. It's completely outdated and AFAIK is not old enough to be considered vintage or retro.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

That seat looks craptastic!
It is a alu Gt so you may get $75 if yer lucky.
I sold one for $100 after a SS conversion. The frames are fine, (as long as you don't put a 100mm fork on them) = chopperville.


----------



## LarryGallegos (Feb 4, 2008)

*For sale*

The bike is for sale....please make an offer.....Thanks,

Larry


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

LarryGallegos said:


> The bike is for sale....please make an offer.....Thanks,
> 
> Larry


The good folks at MTBR are going to want you to buy a classified ad or put one in your local craig's list. You won't get a very good response by posting in the forums.


----------

